# Np 208 Transfer Case Problem



## sam12361 (Feb 5, 2003)

AFTER A RECENT REBUILD MY NP 208 TRANSFER CASE, IT WILL WITHOUT ANY WARNING OR INDICATION JUMP OUT OF GEAR AND ALL POWER TO THE WHEELS IS GONE, I CAN SHIFT TRU THE RANGES ON THE CASE AND PUT IT BACK IN 2H AND IT GOES BACK IN GEAR AND POWER TO THE WHEELS IS RESTORED. AFTER U DRIVE AWHILE IT WILL POP BACK OUT. U CAN DRIVE IT FOR QUITE A WHILE WITH NO PROBLEM ANY IDEAS ? THANKS
BIGAL


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2002)

I haven't split a tranfer case apart, but done a few manual trannies. One problem I had was with my second rebuild was a dent ball fell out during reassembly and fifth gear shift fork moved rather easily with out locking in. Talk about mad! Of course you don't realize this stuff until you put it all back together and test drive it. So if a trasfer case is the same, a good leason learned. Watch out for the little ( dent ) balls.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Check the linkage adjustment,if it's not set up right,it won't go all the way into gear which can cause it to pop out.

If it's not that,then there is an internal problem with the case,which will need to be opened up and inspected.


----------

